# Enclosing an attached porch/deck as a sunroom



## rivermama (Aug 22, 2011)

I am researching the best way to enclose an existing porch (with roof, railings and an outdoor wooden floor) that sits on concrete piers. I already know I will need a building permit but can my husband and I do this ourselves? Any suggestions as to the best products? What has worked well for others? We live in the Pacific Northwest so weather is a huge issue. Any referrals to resources is a huge help, thank you!


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

Porches with a solid foundation,sturdy columns as well as a proper roof system for the pitch is relativley simple to enclose.

That is *IF* you have some knowledge with framing type construction.

Depending on your wishes pertaining to style and what your intentions are for the function or use of the screened or enclosed sunroom can determine the complexity of the construction.

Not trying to shoot down your ideas or dreams but if it were me I would research a kit for your project.

Some of these kits take alot of the frustration out of the designing or functionable factors with the space.

Meaning what your ideas are for your space might not be a working reality in terms of door placements,electric extensions,windows etc.Making sure your piers can handle the additional weight etc.

I would definately use a kit rather than going at it blindly.It will save your nerves,marriage and will save money and will have a better chance of the project being completed.

The pix are some of the simple designs for enclosed sunrooms.The link is where you can purchase these kits.

Here is some ideas; 
http://www.front-porch-ideas-and-more.com/build-a-screened-porch.html


Kits;
http://screenrooms.homestead.com/Screenroomlarge.html


You can find a enclosure kit manufacture in your area.These links are for you to have an idea of what is out there for you.


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

So the porch already has a roof, railing and deck correct?

You are looking for a design or plans or just ideas on enclosing in between the existing post rails or taking out the railing altogether and building walls?

Andy.


----------



## rivermama (Aug 22, 2011)

I would like to keep expenses down. Yes, Andy, half walls or as they are called knee walls would be fantastic, lots of windows and the ability to heat the area (approx 12' x 30'). The area is for activity/sitting/hobby/relaxing room. And Roofmaster417, the first photo you have attached is something I have in mind.


----------

